# 'Sant Sipahi' – 'Saint Soldier' Foundations In Sikhism: How To Become One



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

Let us review some basic definitions first.

*Sant/Saint:*  A virtual saint who understands much of the ways of the Creator and creation around to be able to live in consonance with such

*Sipahi/Soldier:*  One who is fearless and upholder without fear of death or destruction.

  The fundamental tenants in Sikhism encourage one to understand through the ten Guru jis and Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji one’s fit within the Creator’s plans and creation.  What does this teach us?  It teaches us the infiniteness of creator and creation.  It shows us how everything and everyone comes from the same source.  Sikhism teaches us that the Creator’s creation is a continuously “_transformational_” entity.  One who is man today, after death could be part of many in virtually or real chemicals given to other life forms or as in-animate piece(s) like dust and ash to be fed for the start or growth of life where and when!  So once one recognizes this basic tenant and lives in consonance with creation all around, one functionally starts to be a Sant/Saint.  Some outward qualities and actions will start shining like reflective qualities of understanding, fairness, equality, humbleness and many such good attributes.

  Let us reflect on one sentence from the above paragraph, “_Sikhism teaches us that the Creator’s creation is a continuously “transformational” entity.”_  Once one really takes the understanding of this to heart, we see the generation of a very important element.  This is the understanding of the eventuality of death and lack of fear of such as this is part of the continuously “_transformational_” creation of one creator that we are part of.  This is the birth of the fearless, death defying valor, staring death down character, and we have the formation of the kernel of a Sipahi/Soldier.




> ​
> *Caption in the picture:* _The people who you corrected with your sword are challenging us again.  Dear Guru ji send your Falcon as the Pheasants are flying around again._​


Sikhism then makes such a person visible to all and sundry through a persona of a Baptized Sikh.  So those are the steps and there are no shortcuts that I know of.​ 
  Sat Sri Akal.


----------

